# VMR | Wheels – 20” V708 Shipment Has Arrived!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – 20” V708 Shipment Has Arrived!* 














The classic styling of the V708 is available again in 20” sizing for the Audi market! We have all three finishes *in stock* and *ready to ship*! 






























 




*20” V708 Features:* 

- Timeless Audi RS4 Styling 

- JWL, VIA, and ISO-9001:2000 Certified 

- VMR’s Unmatched Customer Service 

- 66.6mm Center Bore For a Direct Bolt on Fit 



*Warranty:* 

All VMR wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty that covers any manufacturer defects, including the finish 



*Tire Packages:* 

Wheel and tire combos are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount and road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage during the tire mounting procedure. 



*For all inquiries, please contact me directly through email at [email protected], by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 107, or any of our authorized dealers.*​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

20" V708s in stock and ready to ship!!! Don't forget that we offer wheel & tire packages. :thumbup:

Shoot me a PM, Email, or give me a Call if you have any questions!

-JB


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Some shots from one of our most recent photoshoots with 20" V708


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

In-stock and ready to ship!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump for V708 goodness..


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V708s looking classy


----------



## ChrisRoser (Nov 26, 2007)

*These will fit a C5 A6 allroad?*

What is the ET?


----------

